# .SAT file conversion



## Pup (Dec 22, 2008)

My Gigabeat F20 is about to die and I'm trying to copy the files off it but they are in a .SAT format. Does anyone know how to convert them?

I tried to use Windows Media Player, but I have version 11 but it does not recognise it. The Gigabeat lists version 10. so I tried to roll back version 11 but it wont let me reinstall version 10 with an error stating I don't have a compatible Windows version (which is XP SP3). Any suggestions??


----------

